# autonomie iPod Touch 4G



## skynext (24 Mars 2013)

Bonjour je poss&#232;de un iPod Touch de 4&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration,que j'ai re&#231;ut suite &#224; un &#233;change de l'Apple care en octobre 2012.Depuis un certain temps et ce malgr&#233; une reinitialisation et la d&#233;sactivation du push mail,la batterie peine &#224; de passer les 3h30.Est ce normal alors qu'apple annonce 8h en vid&#233;o ?je l'utilise principalement pour le web,pour le mail,you tube ,pour lire macg &#233;videmment  et pour skype (je le ferme le plus souvent possible ) et je ne joue pas.L'iPod est sous iOS 6.1.3
Si vous avez une id&#233;e Merci


----------



## ambrine (26 Mars 2013)

Faut ce méfier des échanges AppleCare on dirait..... Le mien est arrivé avec la perte de la connexion automatique à mon réseau....

Je pense qu'il va falloir rappeler, pour expliquer ton cas


----------

